# New to Warhammer Thinking about going Fantasy.



## ChrisG (Mar 1, 2009)

Well as the topic says, I'm fresh off the baby wagon when it comes to these kind of hobbies. Never played/painted before in my life. However, I've decided to get into the painting aspect of this game and after research into it have decided to get into the warring aspect of it as well.

I've chosen Fantasy over that new age 40k stuff. And I think my heart has chosen the Lizardmen, They just look so amazing!

Any suggestions on a single unit that I could buy to get into the painting part of it and not waste money on a bad unit?

I'm thinking about doing 500-1000pt army range ATM to keep the cost of the hobby on the low end (work at Fords and am in and out of lay off sequences, hence the hobby) so I work every couple weeks then am off blah blah.

So back to the army, is there like a single unit that is typically always used compared to another? I'm going to start off buying Paint/brushes and a unit, and once I get them painted and see that I indeed can paint, I'll buy the 2 books and another unit.

One other question, the store offers a box set of dwarfs/orcs with templets and dice book and all for the same price as the hardback, should I buy this set and trade the orcs/dwarfs to people for lizardmen (likely hood of this is slim to none though, because I don't actually know any people that play this)

Sorry for rambling I tend to type too much of what is on my mind at once.

Thank you for reading this,

Chris


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

Your safest bet if you want a unit you'll use eventually in an army would be one of the plastic unit boxsets the Saurus and Skinks all have a place to play in the lizzy list.
With the small boxset Its a good place to start you get the rules, a basic how to intro and some models to practice with all for the same cost as the big hard back rulebook and if you can trade the models or sell them all the better.


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Welcome to Fantasy!  I would agree with Neil, the plastic Skinks and Saurus boxes are a great place to start with Lizardmen as you will always be able to use them in your army.

The dwarfs and goblins you talk about is called the Battle for Skull Pass, it is basically the starter set for Fantasy. It has two sets of models as you know, along with all the templates, dice and a small rulebook so that you have everything you need to play a battle in one box.

It is well worth getting even if you want to sell the models on as you will need the rulebook and templates. You can sell the models on ebay or somewhere similar or ask at your local model store in case someone wants to offer a swap for them. They are not worth much though since there are lots of them about as plenty of people feel the same way about them as you when they start.

You could always keep them and use them to practice painting and so on with, or even as a spare army to give to a friend to play against.


----------



## ChrisG (Mar 1, 2009)

Hey, thanks guys.

1 more question, do I really need the offical hardback or does the "Rules for Dummies" version in the Box set make due for what I'll need for a while? I just would hate to buy the box set sole purpose for the dice/temps/book and then down the road need the official hardback.

Thanks a lot for your information I seem to have quite a challenge picking between the Skinks and Saurus as they both look like a lot of fun to paint.

Chris


----------



## Ascendant Valor (Jan 3, 2009)

Every rule you will see in the Big Red Book is contained within its shrunken counterpart. You only miss out on the extra fluff, like the army previews, some sample scenarios, and things like that.

It really is a nice deal, the Battle for Skull Pass set. Just be sure it could help you and your WFB career.


----------



## ChrisG (Mar 1, 2009)

I'm going to go out today and buy one of the 2 regiments (either Skinks or Sauruns), Paint, Brushes and the Lizardman Book for today. Get going on painting them then once I'm done painting them get the other regiment and no one and so forth till I get near enough gear to even wage war, then I'll pick up a rule book/box set after I get some lizards built up. That should give me time to try and find someone maybe willing to put some money towards that box set with me and let em have the 2 army figures. I'll keep you all updated as to how I'm doing, I really appreciate everyone's help so far, have yet to cross someone who is rude/cruel.

Thanks,

Chris


----------



## Dafistofmork (Jan 9, 2009)

the army battalion is a good deal as well-with newts you get 20 Saurus Warriors, 12 Skinks, 10 Temple Guard and eight Saurus Cavalry, which isnt a bad deal, and is effectivly an army all in its self. add a hero and a couple of other units which intrest you and that will be a solid force.

also with lizard men there are 3 types of main(ish) unit-saurus(man sized lizards), skinks (smaller dwarf/halfling sized lizards) and kroxigors (big mother fing lizards) all of which can be painted with variations, so unlike some armies you are not stuck to the same palet-which can get quite borring if it is all repeated. then you have 3 types of stegadons, razordons and salamanders, cold ones and carnosaurs to add even more varity to your colour scheme-which makes newts good for those who want to foccus on the painting aspect.

of course, always buy a unit, paint it, play with it _then_ buy the next one-makes it easier to build up an army that way, than just buying a whole army then thinking-"thats a lot of modles i need to get through"

well, thats my tuppence.


----------



## ChrisG (Mar 1, 2009)

So I could paint them all what ever color combos I want as long as I stick to 1 color scheme per (race) of Lizard?

Side question, can anyone tell me (Approximately) how many points in game that Battalion box would be worth? I know I'll buy it sooner or later but at first I'm trying to keep purchases to a minimum and I wanna try to stay below 1k points to keep the game play easy for me (Newb!)

Like I could do all skinks like blue and orange (just example)... and then paint like the rider guys lizards they ride on black and red (just an example, not the colors I was thinking for I don't know what creativity I could come up with) but yea, that's correct isn't it?


----------



## Vorag of Strigos (Feb 25, 2009)

as with all new fantasy players, I suggest you get the army book, then post a few template armies onto the forums, experianced lizardmen players will praise you where you picked a fine choice, and give advice where you could improve (I stongly suggest you firstly pick your army and units after you have had a good read of the army book and select what you think is right, if you want a slann mag-priest and temple guard, go for it, if you want a Saurus on a carnosaur, go for it, if you want 4 units of skinks, go for it!!)


----------



## Dafistofmork (Jan 9, 2009)

yeh, thats right chris. another way is to do them all variations of the same colour, so you have got blues, yellowy-blues, greeny-blues ect.
the battion i would estimate would give in the regiaon of 500ish-a nice small force. i dont own the book so i can not tell you exactly though.


----------



## ChrisG (Mar 1, 2009)

Ok thanks, I was thinking about doing them all varients of a warm skin tone like A darker Khaki color or maybe lighter then that, then all their scales for each (race) be a different color. Honestly atm I have no clue what I'll end up doing I just have so many ideas as to what to start off with I can't decide right now, I'm waiting for the right decision to jump out and slap me =).

Thank you all for your help.

Chris


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

Base comment: Paint them how you like, they're your army. 

Fluff Comment: Lizards tend to be brightly colored. Blue, red, green, yellow, bright. My army is predominantly blue, with some green and red units. 

The battalion box is a good deal. 

20 Saurus, musician, banner, champion
12 Skinks
10 Temple Guard
8 Cold One riders

If you do what I did, and convert 3 of the Cold one riders into Hero figures (or just call them that, most people are fine if they're painted different or carry specific weapons) You're at about 1200 points.

Saurus Hero on Cold one (x3)
12 Skinks/blowpipe
10 Temple guard, Musician, Banner, Champion
20 Saurus, Musician Banner Champion
5 Cold one riders.

Add a second Cold one Box, and a Stegadon, and you're close to 2000 points


----------

